# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب واحد

## erfan.k

سلام
من ثبت نام غیر حضوری و حضوری پیام نور و انجام دادم ولی برای انتخاب واحد که باید شماره دانشجویی رو توی سیستم گلستان وارد کنی میگه شناسه کاربری اشتباه است درحالی که من درست وارد میکتن
مشکل چیه؟

----------


## POOYAE

شاید سایت خراب باشه / اگه خوب نشد به دانشگاه برو تا مشکلت حل بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط erfan.k


سلام
من ثبت نام غیر حضوری و حضوری پیام نور و انجام دادم ولی برای انتخاب واحد که باید شماره دانشجویی رو توی سیستم گلستان وارد کنی میگه شناسه کاربری اشتباه است درحالی که من درست وارد میکتن
مشکل چیه؟


باید با اینترنت اکسپرور بری و ورژن6 به بالا باشه و دوما اینکه اگه دانشگاه تایید نهایی نکنه تورو نمیتونی با شماره دانشجویی وارد باشی و مث دفه قبل با شماره پرونده وارد میشه*

----------

